# New AURORA Frankenstein Tribute Kit



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)




----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)




----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

That first photo really brings home how faithful the tribute kit is to the art.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Great looking job Mike! Your work perfectly captures the tone of Bama's pic. Glenn Strange is smiling out there from beyond.

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Regards,
MattL


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

Yeah, the camera flash blurred and washed out the colors on his hands in some of the photos. I may have to re-take them.


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

Thanks Guys.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Very cool, Mike!!:thumbsup: I'm looking forward to this kit!

- Denis


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Wow Mike....Straight off the Box:thumbsup:
Can't wait for this one:thumbsup:
Denis


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Great job Mike, that is a nice kit. Could you post a shot without all the effects, they are great but..., and show us more clearly how the base and all look? I have one on pre-order and will add it to my other three MIM box art kits.


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

rkoenn said:


> Great job Mike, that is a nice kit. Could you post a shot without all the effects, they are great but..., and show us more clearly how the base and all look? I have one on pre-order and will add it to my other three MIM box art kits.


The effects that you're talking about is a camera flash. The only other lighting is just my living room lighting. The PROBLEM is, the the flash tends to blur and wash out things in some photos. If you look at the very first photo, you'll see what his hands are supposed to look like. However, in other photos, his hands colors are washed out from the flash.
When I mixed the paint to create a yellow for his skin tones, I did add some fluorescent yellow/green to it and I'm wondering if that played a part in my results.

The only computer effects added to the photos _(aside from adding the logos)_ was the darkening of the images to help with the flash glare.

What I'm going to do is re-shoot some photos with a Purple background in hopes of better results where he doesn't blend into the background.


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

I just took another pic of him sitting on a shelf with his dusty friends. As you can see, I didn't get up as close to the kit for this photo and thus, less flash from the camera.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

ooooh SNAP....
Fantastic....
Hey Mike, does that nameplate come with the kit?
...or is it a cool add on from Fritz?
...all these kits together look incredible:thumbsup::thumbsup:
Denis


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

this shot looks 100% like the Bama artwork Mike!.. just beautiful.. if i hadn't closed my account down with MIM i might have ordered one!


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

Wow (to the fourth power).......

You really know your colors!


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

TRENDON said:


>


You already know my thoughts Mike.You keep raising the bar!! Amazing! These tribute kits are awesome!! I`d like to see an entire album of these tribute paint ups you`ve done. I had to cut & paste this into a quote.It said my message was 5 words too short.Added 3 sentences & still said the same thing. WTH?


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

mcdougall said:


> ooooh SNAP....
> Fantastic....
> Hey Mike, does that nameplate come with the kit?
> ...or is it a cool add on from Fritz?
> ...


No, the nameplate does not come with the kit. It did indeed come from Fritz.
As a matter of fact, It's not even glued to the kit yet because I still have more photos to take for MIM.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

TRENDON said:


> I just took another pic of him sitting on a shelf with his dusty friends. As you can see, I didn't get up as close to the kit for this photo and thus, less flash from the camera.


 Mike,You are the only one that seen that can actually capture Bamma's art work that he did on the Original Aurora box's to a T!Any chance MIM gave you a hint as to who the next one will be from the series?:dude:


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

Thanks_ (All)_ for the kind words.
No, I have not been told what the next kit will be BUT I hope that it's the Witch.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hmmmm What's left?
....Godzilla...the Creature....the Hunchback
He's kinda working on the Witch already...
http://theclubhouse1.net/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=85303&p=1047336&hilit=yagher+witch#p1047336

http://theclubhouse1.net/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=89736
I'd like to see a Box art Tribute of the Addams Family Haunted House and the Guillotine...
...Sorry don't want to turn this into a wish list 
....Back to the kit at hand...
I'm hoping it's still due to be ready for the end of this Month:thumbsup:
....and if mine turns out 1/4 as good as yours Mike...I'll die Happy
Denis


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

Trendon, you should start photographing your work outside on a bright day in a shaded area. Since you're painting the light into the models themselves, you don't want ANY bright, focused light messing with your design. The second photo you gave us with the three models really did justice to your paint scheme.

So if your back porch is not in direct sunlight but it's a bright day, bring them out there. Face them towards the sun (but of course, they're still really in the shade). If you want to get fancy, put a 50% grey matte board behind them; it's $2.00 at your local crafts store.

Your artwork really is amazing. MIM should be shipping these things to you to paint for them.

P.S. I still can't believe "The Forgotten Prisoner" is a model and not a poster of the box art....


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Really great work-gotta be my favorite in this series. The sculpting and your paintwork just nailed it!!! Looks great posed next to the Bride.
Steve


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Thats just one of the best paint jobs on ANY figure I have ever seen (not that the other box art tribute kits you did were not good...)


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

Thanks for all of the kind words, Guys.


----------



## rat salad (Oct 18, 2004)

Very cool! Looks just like the box. Great job!
:thumbsup:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

mcdougall said:


> He's kinda working on the Witch already...


Denis, who is kinda working on the Witch? That would be great, that, as crazy as it sounds, might be my favorite Aurora kit. That is because I remember very clearly me and two buddies buying them when they came out and building them in a group build at one of the guys houses. Very fond memories from about '65 of doing that with my best friends. And if Yagher, I presume that is who you would be speaking of, did the witch like the box she would look so much better.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Great work! Didn't realize it'd be that massive of a kit - exactly how tall is it?

I hope someone has, or can make, the squarebox font lettering for a nameplate cuz that's what I want to go with mine.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

rkoenn said:


> Denis, who is kinda working on the Witch? That would be great, that, as crazy as it sounds, might be my favorite Aurora kit. That is because I remember very clearly me and two buddies buying them when they came out and building them in a group build at one of the guys houses. Very fond memories from about '65 of doing that with my best friends. And if Yagher, I presume that is who you would be speaking of, did the witch like the box she would look so much better.


Yeah it is a Yagher sculpt...called Nancy's Kitchen
The Base alone will blow you away:thumbsup:
Check out this Thread
http://theclubhouse1.net/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=89736
Cheers
Denis


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Well that is definitely an excellent build up of a witches kitchen but it isn't truly a "box art" kit, it is similar but still much different. However I think I would be interested as it is definitely very good looking. I guess we have to see what the witch herself will look like. Is this going to be a 1/6th scale model?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm thinking it would be in line with the other Tribute kits...but I'm not sure...Kind of weird because it's not really a Tribute kit per se... at least not through MIM
Denis


----------



## Dazed (Jan 6, 2008)

Just got my shipping notice from MIM so it looks like these are going to be on the way next week!


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

Thanks again, Guys.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Mike,

As I said on FB and I will say it here too...simply FABULOUS!

I also like the picture of the three tribute kits together...very very cool!

I can't wait to get my kit!:thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I see it but I still don't believe it.If you wouldn't have put a pic of the Frankie kit in your room,I would still believe that the previous picture was a simulated painting of the Bama art.You sure have a knack for simulating an Aurora box top picture in your kits.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

Thanks again for all of the kind words.


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

Here's the photo that will be used a the Box Art for the kit. I took this one without a flash.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

In the lower half, the thread below has a couple publicity shots that Bama MUST have used for references for the artwork, especially the underlit one (first time I've ever seen that one).

http://monsterkidclassichorrorforum...-Still-Gallery-Last-Updated-2011-03-11?page=3


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Great work, the purple background brings out the colors , better contrast than a black background, plus the purple is a warm color.


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

Beyond belief....

WOW, you're good!


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

Thanks again, all. Someone asked how tall... About 15 inches.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Bloody awesome, fella!


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

This is a must have kit for sure!


----------

